# Shogun 2 : total war



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

all of the reviews so far have been very positive stating a return to the more focused style of rome and medieval without sacrificing the epicness that empire provides. ai is also said to have improved. i was originally going to pass on this one but now i am second guessing myself as i am a fan of the series.

anyone going buy?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 11, 2011)

if the reviews are all good and consensus on forums is the same I will

I loved shogun tw prolly my favorite (rome being second) of the total war series. hopefully they do a good job and it's just as epic as the original only with more units and better graphics


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be buying this. So pumped for multiplayer campaign. The beta version of it on empire was EPIC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> if the reviews are all good and consensus on forums is the same I will
> 
> I loved shogun tw prolly my favorite (rome being second) of the total war series. hopefully they do a good job and it's just as epic as the original only with more units and better graphics



metacritic has 5 reviews all above 90.



ShiBDiB said:


> I'll be buying this. So pumped for multiplayer campaign. The beta version of it on empire was EPIC.



if i get it we will have to battle


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

YES! I will buy this soon, just gotta buy new computer case first


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> YES! I will be this soon, just gotta buy new computer case first



well you better hurry! it is out on tuesday!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> well you better hurry! it is out on tuesday!



you know they shoulda done these sales earlier....now I have to decide whether to purchase the game right off and then go back and play empire tw that i just picked up on sale or delay, finish empire and pick up shogun on sale later.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

apparently dx11 will not be ready until 4-6 weeks after launch. so mid april. the game will ship though with full dx10 msaa and what not. that may spur people into waiting to buy it.


----------



## razaron (Mar 11, 2011)

Pre-ordered it 2 months ago. It seems Total war doesn't disappoint... well not me at least.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 11, 2011)

razaron said:


> Pre-ordered it 2 months ago. It seems Total war doesn't disappoint... well not me at least.



empire disappointed at launch imo. But they did a good job of patching and the modding community filled the other holes


----------



## razaron (Mar 11, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> empire disappointed at launch imo. But they did a good job of patching and the modding community filled the other holes



I didn't play it a launch but apparently it sucked several degrees of suck. Thankfully according to the reviews I've read so far Shogun 2 is nowhere near as buggy as Empire.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

Are you going to start a clubhouse Rhino?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Are you going to start a clubhouse Rhino?



probably not. i hate managing those things.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> probably not. i hate managing those things.



Lol fairz enough, yeah I would too


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> apparently dx11 will not be ready until 4-6 weeks after launch. so mid april. the game will ship though with full dx10 msaa and what not. that may spur people into waiting to buy it.



ah thank you for givinig me an excuse for waiting. That gives me 4weeks min to complete empire so I can focus on shogun 2.


----------



## Domestic_ginger (Mar 12, 2011)

They never fixed empire. They released napoleon as a cash in and left empire to rot; I didn't buy nap on principal. Even the community mods never fixed the diplomatic AI or made the battle AI much of a challange.

Rumour was the AI programmer just left just before release.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 12, 2011)

Pre ordered my copy 2 weeks ago ^_^

I will see you on the battlefield!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 13, 2011)

Domestic_ginger said:


> They never fixed empire. They released napoleon as a cash in and left empire to rot; I didn't buy nap on principal. Even the community mods never fixed the diplomatic AI or made the battle AI much of a challange.
> 
> Rumour was the AI programmer just left just before release.



dunno seems to work fine for me, granted nowhere near rome tw battle ai levels but on par with medieval 2. ( medieval 2 is 2.50$ on steam right now btw)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 13, 2011)

I want it NOW..


----------



## alucasa (Mar 13, 2011)

Just less than 2 days to go. I have steam version pre-ordered.

I favor Koei's Nobunaga no Yabo tendo over Total war shogun 2 since Koei's game is overall more accurate in everything, but it will be good to have an alternative game dealing with Sengoku era.

Also pre-ordered Yakuza 4 and Ar Tonelico Qoga.

Although DA2 disappointed me greatly, March is going to be good with new games flooding in.

Edit : I hope Total Shogun war 2 won't suffer from a recurring issue of Koei's Nobunaga no yabo. It's that Shimazu clan in later Senguku era is unmatched in both authority and military power in Kyushu. And if you pick a clan that's located far away from Shimazu, it becomes impossible to stop them later.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 13, 2011)

alucasa said:


> Just less than 2 days to go. I have steam version pre-ordered.
> 
> I favor Koei's Nobunaga no Yabo tendo over Total war shogun 2 since Koei's game is overall more accurate in everything, but it will be good to have an alternative game dealing with Sengoku era.
> 
> ...




Wait what?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Wait what?



?

I am a sengoku era fan, so I've been playing koei's senguku era simulation game since 90s.

Check it out. 

http://www.gamecity.ne.jp/tendou/win/

http://www.gamecity.ne.jp/tendou/win/pk/ 

The latest version is 13 and titled "Tendou". 1st version was released in early 80s, I think. It shares some elements with total war.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 13, 2011)

alucasa said:


> ?
> 
> I am a sengoku era fan, so I've been playing koei's senguku era simulation game since 90s.
> 
> ...



Hmm that art style scream romance of the three kingdoms. Is their an english version of the game?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Hmm that art style scream romance of the three kingdoms. Is their an english version of the game?



Romance of three kingdom games were a test ground for koei to test new features and then approved features were implemented into Nobunaga no yabo series. That is how it has always been.

It's made by the same company, even by the same division, so yes, the arts are going to be similar. But romance of three kingdom has kinda been abandoned by koei.

I play the Japanese version. Since I've been playing it for so long, I memorized kanji names of samurai. I couldn't remember all though since there are 800+ samurai in the game who historically existed. The game is released on PC, Xbox3, PS3. You might get an English version for Xbox360 and PS3 in 2011, but PC version has never been published anywhere outside of Japan.

P.S. I play PC version since graphic is so much better for PC.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 13, 2011)

alucasa said:


> Romance of three kingdom games were a test ground for koei to test new features and then approved features were implemented into Nobunaga no yabo series. That is how it has always been.
> 
> It's made by the same company, even by the same division, so yes, the arts are going to be similar. But romance of three kingdom has kinda been abandoned by koei.
> 
> ...



Hmm not my cup o tea then. I enjoy not having to guess at whats going on.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, if you know history of sengoku era, it's very fun. It's a dull game otherwise since, yes, you won't know what's going on.
I doubt Total war Shogun 2 is going to be able to match historical accuracy that nobunaga no yabo offers, but it's going to be fun nevertheless.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2011)

alucasa said:


> I doubt Total war Shogun 2 is going to be able to match historical accuracy that nobunaga no yabo offers, but it's going to be fun nevertheless.



that statement does not make any sense. if a game is historically accurate then it is not a game, it is a story where you know the ending. hence history. all total war games are based upon history as far as geography and weapons go when you START the game. but the rest is up to you. you can go in whatever direction you want which makes it fun, not boring history.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> that statement does not make any sense. if a game is historically accurate then it is not a game, it is a story where you know the ending. hence history. all total war games are based upon history as far as geography and weapons go when you START the game. but the rest is up to you. you can go in whatever direction you want which makes it fun, not boring history.



By historically accurate, I meant historical events being accurately portrayed given circumstances as well as character interactions based on their historical connections.

And such.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 13, 2011)

the original shogun total war touched on the shimazu thing and it did become very hard to beat them if you waited too long. but the whole fun part was seeing a historically successful warlord taken down by your geisha assasin. "oh look how pretty her hair pins are... I wonder why she keeps them so sharp?"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2011)

alucasa said:


> By historically accurate, I meant historical events being accurately portrayed given circumstances as well as character interactions based on their historical connections.
> 
> And such.



well then as i said, every game in the total war series is historically accurate from the start. from there it is up to you to change history. or not. whatever.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> well then as i said, every game in the total war series is historically accurate from the start. from there it is up to you to change history. or not. whatever.



True.

Just for an example, in Nobugana no yabo, the Oda clan could never form an alliance with the Takeda and the Uesugi as long as the Oda clan leader was Oda Nobunaga.

That is because Oda Nobunaga was an arch-enemy of Takeda Shingen and Uesugi Kenshin.

Once Nobunaga is removed by either passing down clan leadership to his son or killed, then the Oda can form alliance with them. The only way for me to override that hatred was by giving them an Oda daughter.

I am not expecting that kind of thing from Total war Shogun 2.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 14, 2011)

alucasa said:


> True.
> 
> Just for an example, in Nobugana no yabo, the Oda clan could never form an alliance with the Takeda and the Uesugi as long as the Oda clan leader was Oda Nobunaga.
> 
> ...



To be honest I'm hoping things like that arent in the game.. over complicates it. Not to say I want a dumbed down game.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> To be honest I'm hoping things like that arent in the game.. over complicates it. Not to say I want a dumbed down game.



Yes, I can see from your viewpoint. But personally if I see that happen in any game that deals with sengoku era, I'd growl. 

Total war is for the general population, so I don't think they'd make the game like that, either.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 14, 2011)

[piracy]On other note, the game ISO is available for download. I bought the game on steam but this is a good alternative to the lack of a pre-load for the digital purchasers.[/piracy]


----------



## alucasa (Mar 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> [piracy]On other note, the game ISO is available for download. I bought the game on steam but this is a good alternative to the lack of a pre-load for the digital purchasers.[/piracy]



Up to you.

I buy stuff I play/use/build. In my younger days, I supported such an act... but not anymore. I condemn pirating, but I won't force my view on you.

_Each to their own._


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 14, 2011)

alucasa said:


> Up to you.
> 
> I buy stuff I play/use/build. In my younger days, I supported such an act... but not anymore. I condemn pirating, but I won't force my view on you.
> 
> _Each to their own._



Its not playable, just offers the steam files. So if you dont wanna spend 3 days trying to find a steam server thats not overloaded on tuesday then its an ok option


----------



## jonny (Mar 14, 2011)

how the hell can u win the battle?????

i lose even on Easy difficulty whatever i do. 

its impossible to win a battle.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 14, 2011)

jonny said:


> how the hell can u win the battle?????
> 
> i lose even on Easy difficulty whatever i do.
> 
> its impossible to win a battle.



the historical battle in the demo is basically set for you to lose...


----------



## jonny (Mar 14, 2011)

why is that????????????


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> the historical battle in the demo is basically set for you to lose...



So you're the Western Army in the demo? And you HAVE To lose? Well that sucks, since the Western Army's commanders were just plain full of suck. Some of them even retreated immediately once they saw the enemy army.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 14, 2011)

jonny said:


> why is that????????????



your just stuck in a losing situation. Cause historically im pretty sure the army ur playing as loses


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2011)

if you prr-ordered on steam do you know if it will be available to download at midnight or what?


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> your just stuck in a losing situation. Cause historically im pretty sure the army ur playing as loses



It wasn't a losing situation to begin with, historically speaking. It's what the other Western Army commanders did after the enemy army arrived that led to their loss, i.e. the portion of the battle where you would be in control already. And that would be quite weird. So the inevitable would be to lose, since historically they lost. However the cause of the loss was something that would be avoidable in the game, considering that the mistakes made were done after their forces have been deployed already (meaning after you "start" the battle in-game).


----------



## jonny (Mar 14, 2011)

its impossible to win. i didnt like the game. i just uninstalled the demo. it looked like the enemy had more units than me. so not fair. its very hard and frustrating.

also the framerate would drop severely under heavy units fighting. and i have a Q8400 CPU at 3.40ghz which should be enough for games.

just looking forward for Homefront and Crysis 2. 

RTS is not my type.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 14, 2011)

jonny said:


> its impossible to win. i didnt like the game. i just uninstalled the demo. it looked like the enemy had more units than me. so not fair. its very hard and frustrating.
> 
> also the framerate would drop severely under heavy units fighting. and i have a Q8400 CPU at 3.40ghz which should be enough for games.
> 
> ...



Wow.. Their is so much fail in this post.. that im just gonna bid u adu and ask you to remain in ur mindless fps games. 



Easy Rhino said:


> if you prr-ordered on steam do you know if it will be available to download at midnight or what?



Not sure, which is why im grabbing the iso thru torrent. So I can atleast install it and play on tuesday rather then spend the day fighting for bandwidth


----------



## jonny (Mar 14, 2011)

ShiB: what? it is my fault that their deliberately made the game like that? 

their game is buggy as hell. you cant even win on easy settings.

this game might be good if you can get to play it for free, but not worth the money.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 14, 2011)

jonny said:


> ShiB: what? it is my fault that their deliberately made the game like that?
> 
> their game is buggy as hell. you cant even win on easy settings.
> 
> this game might be good if you can get to play it for free, but not worth the money.



you played one battle where you were put in a historically inferior position. And that leads you to say the game is buggy, fail nom nom nom... 

Im not replying to you anymore, Ill just say you saw 1/100th of the game in the demo. Total war is about the campaign, where you decide who fights with what and where.


----------



## jonny (Mar 14, 2011)

ShiB: why would they made it like that that so we lose in the game?

i think there is a conspiracy behind this.


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2011)

jonny said:


> ShiB: why would they made it like that that so we lose in the game?
> 
> i think there is a conspiracy behind this.



I think you needn't bother posting in this thread anymore. This is your warning.

Everyone else, keep on topic.


----------



## Domestic_ginger (Mar 14, 2011)

Getting your arrrse handed to you is good. Otherwise it all gets a bit dreary.

Heres a quick guide to win the demo:-

Can get a costly victory on hard but have not managed any better.

The trick seems to be to re-organise your army as soon as you. move everyone onto the 'central' island.

the two katanas on your right use to block the fords on the right.

Move one katana from the centre to support the ashigaru defend the last crossing neaerst your end of the board on the left which you can cover with the three archer units. the left should be secure. The two cav units are needed in the centre.

Move one Ashigaru to intercept the Yari cav. and then surround them with your horses. You should have four (or five?) cav units two archers, one katana and two spears with another two arriving from the left. Your horse can slaughter the matchlocks and attack the katanas in rear once engaged; easy squeezy. 

A horde appears in the central island form the left which you should be able to check with a spear wall and attack in the rear with your cav and archers in melee mode (they are not much use for much else without hitting your men); I supose holding the ford would be good but with matchlocks they have the missle advantage. The left should then send over some bowmen; just charge with cav.

Not long after this the white guys get hostile. You need to check them at the fords and try to position the two central archers to help. The Naginatas are a bit good and I'm never certain of this bit as there are too many of them; I find it difficult to get enough troops over there to this side. Again check them and attck in the flanks/rear. Skirmish your archers over the flat line if you want to break up their formations as they persue you.




yogurt_21 said:


> dunno seems to work fine for me, granted nowhere near rome tw battle ai levels but on par with medieval 2. ( medieval 2 is 2.50$ on steam right now btw)



Unfortunately I never got my ass handed to me by the AI and the diplomatic screen was just annoying that no-one would bow down to my brilliance and would prefer to be annihilated than capitulate to my rule. The multiplayer cookie cutter is hugely frustrating; allways coming up against a falling line.

I'm not as bitter as I sound but after completing one campaign game I never came back for more. i must have sunk over 100hrs into it though.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 14, 2011)

Only a costly victory is possible, but you can't replicate the results of what really happened (except a different side winning)? 

What really happened? Well 81k v. 88k. The 88k won with minimal casualties and the 81k around 32k casualties. lol


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 14, 2011)

intesting, didn't try the demo but I haven't met a battle i couldn't win in the tw series in a long time. Playign the original shogun tw for 1000+ hours seems to give you an edge on how things work in their games.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2011)

well i think i will be purchasing it later tonight on steam. of course, im hoping it is a midnight release but knowing my luck and steams track record im not holding my breath.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i think i will be purchasing it later tonight on steam. of course, im hoping it is a midnight release but knowing my luck and steams track record im not holding my breath.



The Shogun 2 product page on my Steam says it has 18 hours until unlock which translates to about 9AM tomorrow.


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 14, 2011)

Some gameplay footage:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-pRkx7fIdQ


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

the Historical Battle is not impossible it can be won, your at a disadvantage use tactics and terrain to your advantage,

you have superior cavalry root the enemy in place with yari ashigaru and katana troops then surround and attack them from behind with cavalry the Historical battle can be easily wont with proper tactics.  This isnt your kiddie game where you smash your force against another and watch an arcade battle that has no tactics and you win anyway because it was designed for you to always win. lol its a historical battle you play the side that got its ass HANDED to it royally, think outside the box a little


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a horrible RTS player. That being said, I absolutely loved the opening cinematic of the demo. Very awesome.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

nothing really RTS about it erocker,  its rock paper scissors play it as such and you epic win lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2011)

is there a way on steam to set it to automatically start downloading when it becomes available? like if it is preordered it just sits in a queue but you have to actually activate it. id rather have steam start to download automagically.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

lol im not sure if that can be done or not im waiting for my Discs to arrive, i bought the limited edition because steam dosent offer it, aka i want the other faction that ordering on steam screws me out of especially at the same price.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> is there a way on steam to set it to automatically start downloading when it becomes available? like if it is preordered it just sits in a queue but you have to actually activate it. id rather have steam start to download automagically.



Nope. It's strange that they didn't let users pre-load it since they do that for pretty much all popular titles. I guess the publisher didn't approve it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol im not sure if that can be done or not im waiting for my Discs to arrive, i bought the limited edition because steam dosent offer it, aka i want the other faction that ordering on steam screws me out of especially at the same price.



all of the factions will be playable after the mods start coming out for it. just like all of the other total wars.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

well sort of Hattori faction is exclusive to Limited edition i will not pay for it off steam as DLC when its the same price as the regular version, and you cant add what dosent exist, last of what im aware the Hattori faction are a few extra files, and Shogun II is now using a full binary system so it will be far harder to access data of that type. Overall we shall see but i at least wanted the full faction list without having to pay extra so i can easily wait an extra day.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 14, 2011)

Hattori leads a faction in shogun 2?

Hah.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

yea the Iga Ninjas were predominately leg by the Hattori or at least there famous ninja from that region, so the Hattori faction of Iga will be playable with the limited edition, where as in the non limited edition there just a generic faction with nothing special about them.

historical battle dosent interest me, as Shogun the original did them far better
and the extra 1000 koku from bestbuy or w.e i dont need either, but i do prefer to have the full faction list.


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea the Iga Ninjas were predominately leg by the Hattori or at least there famous ninja from that region, so the Hattori faction of Iga will be playable with the limited edition, where as in the non limited edition there just a generic faction with nothing special about them.
> 
> historical battle dosent interest me, as Shogun the original did them far better
> and the extra 1000 koku from bestbuy or w.e i dont need either, but i do prefer to have the full faction list.



I would also like the full faction list, will this be released later as DLC on Steam? It seems a lot of others are concerned about this issue:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1770997


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

no idea how there gonna handle it but this is why i ordered my hard copy version, to me it seems Creative Assembly screwed the pooch tired of bestbuy and gamestop deals on extra content steam users should be rewarded as well because of steam they actually see a higher profit margin from there product then the physical boxed copy. Kinda mind numbing ignorant to reward brick and mortor with stupid crap and screw the end customer over who wanted ease of use, and gives you more money respectively


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2011)

business strategy aside, i think i will head down to gamestop and pickup a hardcopy tomorrow. i would also like the added clan for the same price out of the gate. i mean, it really makes no difference to me except possibly the price of gas. gamestop is 8 miles away. so 16 miles round trip. i can be in and out of there and back in my house installing in about 25 minutes. it will take about an hour to download/install this game using steam under the best conditions. so the only thing i am losing out on is the amount of gas i will burn driving 16 miles which for me is about a half gallon or at the going rate $3.59/2 = $1.80. is $1.80 worth the time i will save downloading and installing the extra content? you betcha!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

damn right its why i pre ordered off amazon 2 months + ago ill get my LE tomorrow around 5pm


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm a horrible RTS player. That being said, I absolutely loved the opening cinematic of the demo. Very awesome.



the original was full of cinematics, all assaninations, spy infiltrations, sabotages, as well as displomatic requests were all done by cinematics. 

I found it alot more immersive than later total war titles.

also shogun was always a shorter campaign due to how few areas there were to conquer that always helped with the "casual rts" gamer rather than the more hardcore type.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea the Iga Ninjas were predominately leg by the Hattori or at least there famous ninja from that region, so the Hattori faction of Iga will be playable with the limited edition, where as in the non limited edition there just a generic faction with nothing special about them.
> 
> historical battle dosent interest me, as Shogun the original did them far better
> and the extra 1000 koku from bestbuy or w.e i dont need either, but i do prefer to have the full faction list.




might be an argumetn against the steam copy due to auto update, but with all previous total wars all you had to do was edit a file to make all factions playable. doubt this will be different.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2011)

hopefully tomorrow night we can get a group of us together and slaughter some noobs in a match.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

yea see the way it works now with shogun II is every minor faction is a seperate faction this time around that has full diplomatic  ability etc, Hattori faction is either playable or not, theres no magical check box this time around, Creative Assembly kicked modding to the curb with Shogun II via EVERYTHING being Binary system now, meaning you cant just unlock the Hattori faction like before, with a simple txt edit, the days we could do that are gone, we can edit troop sizes and the like but not much else, they did things this way because of the rampant piracy of Empire Total Wars, DLC packs. thus everyones getting screwed in the ass this time around.

litterally you could make the hattori faction playable in a sense maybe, but they wouldnt get there faction specific colors or there bonuses, among other things, meaning most of the options that make them another faction worth playing get stripped away as well. 

now if someone pirated the LE then yea they would have the files on hand to use the faction but in terms of a simple edit that wont work this time. Because all factions are playable from the get go, always have been, Medieval II, Empire, Napoleon, and now Shogun II all main factions are playable from the get go, it was only Rome that you had to beat the game with the Romans or, edit a txt file to unlock them all.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea see the way it works now with shogun II is every minor faction is a seperate faction this time around that has full diplomatic  ability etc, Hattori faction is either playable or not, theres no magical check box this time around, Creative Assembly kicked modding to the curb with Shogun II via EVERYTHING being Binary system now, meaning you cant just unlock the Hattori faction like before, with a simple txt edit, the days we could do that are gone, we can edit troop sizes and the like but not much else, they did things this way because of the rampant piracy of Empire Total Wars, DLC packs. thus everyones getting screwed in the ass this time around.



meh the only difference between .txt and .bin is the editor you use to open it. won't be much longer after the game launches that you can unlock the other factions.

there's only 2 ways to restrict version 1 is have it pre-installed and unlock it with a command once the item is purchased, version 2 is to have the content sperate and downloaded after purchase in the case of dlc it's only a few files. In the case of 2 it just takes 1 leak and everyone has it which is why most opt for version 1 and try to use more daunting commands for the unlock. (or do it with steam and not allow modified games to launch) 

in any case pushing towards dlc will just make me wait for a combined pack with expansion as will many others and they'll lose out on as epic a launch as they would have had they not tried to be douchebags.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

pretty much, but since Limited edition is the same price as the regular on steam, i ordered off amazon got it $5 cheaper and it will arrive here tomorrow. so it was win win for me no real downside. That said it is agian BS, they are kicking the users who actually give them more money in the nuts. lol makes no sense,


----------



## alucasa (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, I don't care to Hazo's faction. I usually pick one of weakest clans available in a scenario and make their days glorious.
Though I never play as Uesugi since I admire Uesugi Kenshin as well as Naoe Kanetsugu. I can never imagine myself playing as him. I generally never attack Uesugi lands, either, lol


----------



## alucasa (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for double post but -

Pre-load is available now on Steam !

16GB worth ...


----------



## ERazer (Mar 14, 2011)

downloading it now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 14, 2011)

and the Hattori faction is the weakest faction in the game, with the greatest challenge. That said i dont care much for the Hattori faction either but i prefer a complete game. and $45 with extra faction vs $49 without the choice was clear.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and the Hattori faction is the weakest faction in the game, with the greatest challenge. That said i dont care much for the Hattori faction either but i prefer a complete game. and $45 with extra faction vs $49 without the choice was clear.



Hattori Hazo was a vessel of Tokugawa clan. Actually, he should never lead a faction. He led a ninja village though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

im not gonna argue over it there a special faction added for fun it costed less to get the full package then the stripped faction version on steam, it is the hardest clan to win the game with you said you picked the weakest clan i pointed out the major inclinations here. eitherway heres to hoping amazon dosent fuck up the shipping


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah can't wait to play this as soon as I get home!! ugh!! Now I have to sleep first  then work  ugh!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 15, 2011)

alucasa said:


> Sorry for double post but -
> 
> Pre-load is available now on Steam !
> 
> 16GB worth ...



awesome!

Gonna try the torrent i grabbed and just stick it in the steam folder.


edit:- torrent works fine, just need to wait for it to be released to install.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hattori Hanzo should never had have his own faction. Would have been more awesome to have the Sanada Ten Braves. lol And their leader is supposedly one of the best ninjas that ever lived (Sarutobi Sasuke).

The ninja aspect would have been more interesting too if the 4 main clans are represented. Hanzo is Hattori, with a rivalry with the Fuma, while Sasuke is Koga, with a rivalry with the Iga.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Hattori Hanzo should never had have his own faction. Would have been more awesome to have the Sanada Ten Braves. lol And their leader is supposedly one of the best ninjas that ever lived (Sarutobi Sasuke).
> 
> The ninja aspect would have been more interesting too if the 4 main clans are represented. Hanzo is Hattori, with a rivalry with the Fuma, while Sasuke is Koga, with a rivalry with the Iga.



Indeed, the Sanada deserves a faction even though historically the Sanada was a really minor clan, but a clan nevertheless.

Sanada Yukitaka, and his on Sanada Masayuki, and even his grandson Sanada Yukimura were all very famed samurai. Especially Yukimura was well praised while Masayuki was known for his intelligence.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 15, 2011)

currently installing the iso's i grabbed


----------



## alucasa (Mar 15, 2011)

Been playing it for few hours since 9AM.

It's not bad. Still can't understand why Hattori has a clan in Omi, lol 
Other than that, clan locations are quite accurate. The game seems to flow really fast tho. It should take a lot more effort to take over a region.


----------



## razaron (Mar 15, 2011)

I came home from a chemistry qualitative and what awaited me? Shogun 2 that's what.
It's was worth buying a real copy, which was also £5.14 cheaper than steams price.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't bought a retail copy of games for a long time for PC. The only retail copies have been for Xbox360 and PS3.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 15, 2011)

Games tough on hard, then again I'm still used to tactics with rifles not with swords.

You have to force AA thru your Nvidia or ATI control panel.

No directx11 support as of yet


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 15, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> *Games tough on hard, then again I'm still used to tactics with rifles not with swords.*
> You have to force AA thru your Nvidia or ATI control panel.
> 
> No directx11 support as of yet



if it's like it's predecessor you need to wait for the dutch to send diplomats and you can trande them for the use of gun powder weapons.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 15, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> if it's like it's predecessor you need to wait for the dutch to send diplomats and you can trande them for the use of gun powder weapons.



I know that but 

1. I was the date in my first game and was at war relatively early against a superior enemy
2. I dont really want gun powder.. going last samurai style


----------



## razaron (Mar 15, 2011)

I just realised this is on the back of the cd cases cover. Kewl.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

well just got mine installed seems CA really needs to send there programmers back to school,

stuck using DX9 as the game dosent have DX10 10.1 or 11 untill a patch that will be released at somepoint  in the next month, and game devs wonder why ppl turn to piracy, god damn im tired of this bullshit all the time. seems its an issue with the auto detection of the game engine apparently CA sucks so bad there game cant even properly detect the graphics cards in use, man these guys need to get the shit out of there brains, lol how do you break something that worked fine in 2 previous games using the same game engine


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well just got mine installed seems CA really needs to send there programmers back to school,
> 
> stuck using DX9 as the game dosent have DX10 10.1 or 11 untill a patch that will be released at somepoint  in the next month, and game devs wonder why ppl turn to piracy, god damn im tired of this bullshit all the time.



are you ever happy? honestly, i dont think ive read a single post of yours where you said anything positive. relax man!

on topic, the devs made it very clear that dx 11 would be implemented 4-6 weeks after release. pirates arent getting to play in dx 11 either...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

yea but i cant even get DX10 or 10.1 because there game engine dosent properly detect my hardware, and there little hotfix which requires deleting the preference file didnt work, meaning i get the bare minimum in terms of graphics settings, now when i get what i actually paid for ill be extremely happy lol, i judge happiness by time spent in game,

Shogun: 900hours +
Rome: 600 hours +
Medieval II: 1000 hours + 
Empire : 20 hours lol

i expect to put alot of time into Shogun II, but id prefer a product to function properly. as i expect my system to crash no matter what from gpu load, but it would at least be nice to fully load my system as much as possible, as ive found some games do not cause the system hardlock, if this game dosent hardlock me, ill at least have something to occupy my time. and im rambling..

but anyway 

DX10 DX10.1 are un selectable via the shader model option among other things ive checked others have no issues enabling these features.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2011)

have any driver issues? i havnt went down and bought the game yet so i cant assist. the devs did say that despite lacking dx11 it should play just fine. people on steam said that it was going to have dx10 but maybe they were lieing or maybe there is some trick to enabling it. hopefully i will know more later tonight.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

no DX10 is there, just certain hardware configurations the game has issues detecting properly the recommended fix is delete a cfg file and let it rebuild this hotfix did not work for me

also noticed something else i have the limited edition but my key to get the extra content dosent work. wish BC2 didnt crash my damn rig i really need to just shoot things.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 15, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no DX10 is there, just certain hardware configurations the game has issues detecting properly the recommended fix is delete a cfg file and let it rebuild this hotfix did not work for me
> 
> also noticed something else i have the limited edition but my key to get the extra content dosent work. wish BC2 didnt crash my damn rig i really need to just shoot things.



i feel dumb but how can u tell if its running in dx10 or not. I have everything maxxed and am forcing AA thru the control panel. Is it the shaders option?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

in the graphics options go to shader model

3.0 = dx9
4.0 = DX10
4.1 = DX10.1
5.0 = DX11

if your stuck on DX9 with no aa try the following

http://forums.totalwar.com/showthread.php/9632-AUTO-DETECTION-ISSUE-How-to-fix
it didnt work for me but it does work for most others

Shader model 4.0 4.1 and 5.0 allow MSAA via ingame options among other things that improve quality so in general im fairly pissed that CA again released a half assed product at full price. Its getting old fast.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 15, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TPUShogun

JOIN IT and then set it as your clan in multiplayer. (Any mods who join.. rhino.. send me a message with ur steam name and ill give u an admin spot.)

--

and im stuck at shader model 3? is anyone able to get 4 or 4.1 or is that coming in the patch


----------



## Zen_ (Mar 15, 2011)

Little off topic but has anyone used Amazon's direct download? It's $10 less than Steam and I have a gift card. Kinda curious if it's reliable because a lot of their games are much less than Steam.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2011)

hrm, well if bc2 also crashes on you then you need a fresh format. you screwed something up somewhere with your drivers and hardware configuration. probably an extreme move but it should fix everything.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, well if bc2 also crashes on you then you need a fresh format. you screwed something up somewhere with your drivers and hardware configuration. probably an extreme move but it should fix everything.



You know, if he installs Windows, it's not gonna work right.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

lol the crashes in BC2 are a powersupply or mobo issue, which icant currently fix some games work others dont, BC2 is one that dosent, Shogun II seems to work at least in sorry state, as does Burnout Paradise but thats about it of a 100 games 2 work due to power issues. anyway dosent matter i bought the Limited Edition and it wont let me use the hattori faction or even use the key for that content, man this launch is a fucking mess again reminds me of Empire


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 15, 2011)

eh give it a week and theyll get a hotfix out for most the issues. campaign is playable and enjoyable. multiplayer is a bit laggy right now, played my first battle tho and owned some guy.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

well yea games playable but why did i have to order a physical copy to get an extra faction only to then be denied the content im suppose to have? thats just bullshit and everyone knows it, it would be like buying Dragon Age Origins Ultimate edition but they wont let you play Awakening lol use whatever game with extra content you want you get the idea. and sega support is fucking terrible


----------



## razaron (Mar 15, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well yea games playable but why did i have to order a physical copy to get an extra faction only to then be denied the content im suppose to have? thats just bullshit and everyone knows it, it would be like buying Dragon Age Origins Ultimate edition but they wont let you play Awakening lol use whatever game with extra content you want you get the idea. and sega support is fucking terrible



You should of gotten an extra key on a leaflet thing next to the manual.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

i did it dosent work steam said it was invalid. thus why its such a pain in the ass


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 15, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i did it dosent work steam said it was invalid. thus why its such a pain in the ass



you sure its a steam key and not somewhere ingame?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2011)

crazy, the amount of computer problems you have is baffling.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 15, 2011)

its a cd key to unlock bonus content, steam says its invalid there is no other place to redeem the key its a steamworks game it needs steam for just about everything. and im not the only one with the issue seems a few others that im friends with on TWC sent me PMs there they have the same issue i have limited edition content code is invalid.

most of the other issues rhino are failing hardware, it happens when your not the first owner of something, i think im 3rd or 4th owner of this motherboard and 3rd owner of this psu. shit happens

then of course if you pre ordered from say Amazon a large portion of users who bought the Limited Edition were shipped regular version because amazon ran out and didnt even bother to inform there customers of the switch, in general the Shogun II release has just been shitty lol i was lucky enough to get the version i paid for, but others were not


----------



## razaron (Mar 15, 2011)

Replace 1's with i's and o's with 0's.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2011)

ok im installing from CD right now.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 16, 2011)

Hm, been playing for about 4 hours now. The flow of the game is pretty fast unlike Empire Total war. I slacked for few turns and my surrounding clans are literally dominating the whole area. lol


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 16, 2011)

I often wish I still had the money to afford new games, the good news is I'll be able to pick it up on sale one of these days.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 16, 2011)

alucasa said:


> Hm, been playing for about 4 hours now. The flow of the game is pretty fast unlike Empire Total war. I slacked for few turns and my surrounding clans are literally dominating the whole area. lol



ya the ai are super expansionist. Hard to keep even a trade agreement going imo

the multiplayer is cool, liking the leveling my general


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2011)

i cant believe nobody has posted screens.

here i am storming some lamers fort...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 16, 2011)

im playing as the Date clan ive subjugated and made the Mogami Clan my vassals ive killed Uesugi Kenshin and taken the 2 northen territories established trade the Ainu, and have expanded south even had a close battle the Hojo clan which i barely won as i was outnumbered 2:1, ill try and record the battle via Fraps and upload it later, it was hard fought victory i only managed to win due to exploiting the superior position and terrain.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2011)

this game is very polished. the art is fantastic and the gameplay is very crisp. it has a very nice touch to it. i cant wait to get dx 11 rolling on it to make it look even better. i have so much to learn about this one. it is way different than medieval 2.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 16, 2011)

For the record.. were currently winning our bracket with 3 territories capped.. by we i mean me and my friend who isnt even on tpu in the tpu group haha


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 16, 2011)

http://depositfiles.com/files/u3pf9iqze

theres my replay file,

Replays are located

username/Appdata/Roaming/The Creative Assembly 

go there and drop it in and watch via battle replays,


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 16, 2011)

> Hi everyone, we thought some things should be cleared up and decided to post a new thread to keep all comments in one place.
> 
> Firstly, the reason the announcement of DX11 coming in a patch was a few weeks before release is because it was when the decision was made. We wanted to release Shogun 2 as stable as possible for everyone so pushed DX11 back to make it as good as we can. The patch for DX11 will be out within 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


>



eh, who cares. the game still looks great and is a lot of fun. people will complain about anything.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 16, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> eh, who cares. the game still looks great and is a lot of fun. people will complain about anything.



O im having alot of fun, the multiplayer system is sick, building up my veteran units


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im playing as the Date clan ive subjugated and made the Mogami Clan my vassals ive killed Uesugi Kenshin and taken the 2 northen territories established trade the Ainu, and have expanded south even had a close battle the Hojo clan which i barely won as i was outnumbered 2:1, ill try and record the battle via Fraps and upload it later, it was hard fought victory i only managed to win due to exploiting the superior position and terrain.



Aahh...Date. Date Masamune to be exact. He's so badass he only has one eye. Nicknamed the "One-Eyed Dragon" (while his personal retainer, Katakura Kagetsuna (Koujurou), is the "Right-Eye of the Dragon"). 

Was that a conscious choice or just on a whim? Because Date is the founder of Sendai. His lands are the whole north-east of Honshu.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Aahh...Date. Date Masamune to be exact. He's so badass he only has one eye. Nicknamed the "One-Eyed Dragon" (while his personal retainer, Katakura Kagetsuna (Koujurou), is the "Right-Eye of the Dragon").
> 
> Was that a conscious choice or just on a whim? Because Date is the founder of Sendai. His lands are the whole north-east of Honshu.



i know all that too, cause i watched sengoku basara XD

he also has like, 6 swords and can shoot lightning or some shit XD


----------



## razaron (Mar 17, 2011)

A new patch was released but it's not the dx11 one.



Mussels said:


> can shoot lightning or some shit XD


Just like brave heart.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 17, 2011)

hmm ive also noticed the game is STILL single threaded dosent use more then 25% of my quadcore period, Man so much fail with this game, Empire and Napoleon using the same engine at least use 2 cores... how did they fuck this up so bad lol


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 17, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm ive also noticed the game is STILL single threaded dosent use more then 25% of my quadcore period, Man so much fail with this game, Empire and Napoleon using the same engine at least use 2 cores... how did they fuck this up so bad lol



That's an easy question to answer: employees working overtime in a frantic attempt to meet unrealistic deadlines. I assume that all the issues will be resolved in forthcoming patches. 
In any event, you are happy with the game, aren't you?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> That's an easy question to answer: employees working overtime in a frantic attempt to meet unrealistic deadlines. I assume that all the issues will be resolved in forthcoming patches.
> In any event, you are happy with the game, aren't you?



nope he isnt.. unless his opinion has changed since the older posts


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 17, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> nope he isnt.. unless his opinion has changed since the older posts



Any "griping" I saw related to technical issues and the inability to redeem the limited edition version via Steam rather than gameplay, which seems fair enough if that is in fact causing problems. That said, I haven't read through each and every post


----------



## AsRock (Mar 17, 2011)

Any campaigns for sp ?, and can you play coop or at least get friends near you so they can join the battle  like in nap ?.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 17, 2011)

its plays the same as empire or napoleon except far better online play and instead of guns only its back to melee,

That said i do enjoy the gameplay for the most part besides the crippling single threaded issue graphical slow down, and in general shitty performance, missing features etc, im sure patches will fix the issue and ill be happier when my product is up to par, but in general theres so many issues here that its unbelievable,

altho there is some good news a buddy of mine got his game today, i told him about the issues with steam, he gave me his Bonus Key and his worked where as mine did not, i gave him my key and my key worked for him, go figure we now both have what we paid for, but still it makes no sense that the key sent to him as i entered it worked on his end when it failed on mine,

now sooner they release DX11 and fix the single thread issue the sooner ill turn my  into  and Ill be happy


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2011)

i have not had a single issue with my game. plays like butter on high settings and looks beautiful. i was able to active my LE content on steam in 2 seconds. my machine stays cool while running the game and no lockups, reboots, etc. just an all around pleasure to play this game.


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have not had a single issue with my game. plays like butter on high settings and looks beautiful. i was able to active my LE content on steam in 2 seconds. my machine stays cool while running the game and no lockups, reboots, etc. just an all around pleasure to play this game.



That's good to hear, mine's arriving in the post in the next few days.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 17, 2011)

i get extreme stutter and slow down on the main map, in battle is fine, but everything else is laggy as hell, i can see it in task manager the game pegs to 25% thats it, if the game would use the other cores id have a much smoother game, surprisingly the demo ran better then the full game for me haha, but yea it was weird i couldnt activate my code by someone else could, makes almost no sense at all but i dont care, i got the hattori faction, and now control all of central japan, and am about to take Kyoto just waiting for my castles to finish expanding.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have not had a single issue with my game. plays like butter on high settings and looks beautiful. i was able to active my LE content on steam in 2 seconds. my machine stays cool while running the game and no lockups, reboots, etc. just an all around pleasure to play this game.



Same. I haven't encountered a single crush or any sort of slow down. Though some of inaccurate historical bits threw me off a bit... But that's a personal thing.


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 17, 2011)

Japanese Red Cross donations link:

http://www.jrc.or.jp/english/relief/l4/Vcms4_00002070.html


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its plays the same as empire or napoleon except far better online play and instead of guns only its back to melee,
> 
> That said i do enjoy the gameplay for the most part besides the crippling single threaded issue graphical slow down, and in general shitty performance, missing features etc, im sure patches will fix the issue and ill be happier when my product is up to par, but in general theres so many issues here that its unbelievable,
> 
> ...



Is better because it's your type of units or did they do some thing special and added more feats ?.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 18, 2011)

i prefer melee and cavalry to gunpowder,  in empire and napoleon all you had to do was learn fire by rank or w.e then just wtf pwn the AI to win the campaign, shoguns AI is pretty good theyve caught me with my pants down a couple times, and pissing off the shogun sucks major balls, ive got 18 out 25 provinces needed and im sieging kyoto,  right now the

Chosokabe, Hojo, Shoni, Amako, Ouchi, Ashikaga Shogunate, are against me, i have the Satake, Murakami, Bessho, and 1 other on my side, im getting pounded on all fronts but maintaining just need to take Kyoto and Mikawa back, and i can steam roll hojo and win. sadly its only 1567 in game, campaign moves to fast for me, havent even learned all the bushido or chi yet, nor has anyone even finished upgrading any towns and the main campaign is about over.

currently waiting for mods to slow down unit speed, and make units last longer in combat, i prefer a slower paced battle so i can enjoy it, im rolling around with a 3000-4000 man army and battles are over in 5-6mins for me just kinda boring, theres no back and forth like in Shogun the original




crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://depositfiles.com/files/u3pf9iqze
> 
> theres my replay file,
> 
> ...



Ill qoute myself that replay shows what i mean, outnumbered 2 to 1 2600 vs 1300 give or take, i managed to win the battle fairly quickly since i just set my troops up then set it to fast forward didnt need to do anything else really, battle took 10mins of which the fighting was over in 5 kinda lackluster most of my battles are that way and im playing on hard difficulty.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 20, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> sadly its only 1567 in game, campaign moves to fast for me, havent even learned all the bushido or chi yet, nor has anyone even finished upgrading any towns and the main campaign is about over.



But does it actually end or can you just keep playing such as in TW: Medieval 2? Cause if it just kills the game once you reach X turn, I certainly won't be buying it.. 

Speaking of, is it worth buying yet? Or wait for more [technical] patches?


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 20, 2011)

hmmmm i might get this game as well, looks good


----------



## razaron (Mar 20, 2011)

Legendary difficulty is good. It only saves during the end of your turn so you can't redo anything.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 20, 2011)

Crusader said:


> But does it actually end or can you just keep playing such as in TW: Medieval 2? Cause if it just kills the game once you reach X turn, I certainly won't be buying it..
> 
> Speaking of, is it worth buying yet? Or wait for more [technical] patches?



Not sure, I got as far as 1595 as Oda. I did accomplish all necessary goals and the game ended but it did let me play afterwards.

Alliance system sucks. It means nothing. Even being vassal means nothing.

I favor Nobunaga no yabo 13 over Shougun 2. In nobunaga no yabo 13, clan power struggle is realistically laid out and no clan can dominate unless situation favors a clan heavily. There are at least 2x more castles in nobunaga no yabo also.

Tohoku region is too simple in Shogun 2 also. (Date clan) And Hokkaido isn't even in the game.

Edit: Somehow found an english review of nobunaga no yabo 13. Take a look.
http://www.janimes.com/forum/index.php?/topic/21462-nobunaga-no-yabo-tendo/


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Crusader said:


> But does it actually end or can you just keep playing such as in TW: Medieval 2? Cause if it just kills the game once you reach X turn, I certainly won't be buying it..
> 
> Speaking of, is it worth buying yet? Or wait for more [technical] patches?



never seen that in any tw game, granted I never played the original mediaval total war. 

but in shogun orignal and warlords expansion you kept going until you hit your objectives or really took over japan. not sure what you would do after that

rome allowed you to keep playing even after holding rome and 50 other territories you could keep going until you wiped everyone out and then you could spend the rest of the time picking on the rebels the expansions were the same

pretty much all the total wars don't give a turn based cap for their main capmpaigns.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 22, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> pretty much all the total wars don't give a turn based cap for their main capmpaigns.



Ahk, awesome. I'll wait til it's on sale and get it, $90 is too much. And I'll certainly try before I buy with this one - I threw away $60 on DA2, can't waste so much money in such a short time


----------



## razaron (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anybody tried legendary as oda? 
I think they're probably the Prussia of Shogun 2.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMlu7ZleclI


----------



## razaron (Mar 23, 2011)

Mod that stops AI cheating.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 26, 2011)

First play with the campaign mode, chose Date. Eastern Honshu (everything east of Mikawa, under Tokugawa) is under the Date clan. Currently at war with the Takeda clan, have already conquered much of their provinces but he's slowly moving to the West as well (through the northern coast of Honshu) and swallowing up the minor clans of the West.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2011)

Man I so want to get this game, but $90 come on steam or Sega you selfish pricks and Im aware of retail copies but Im digital atw

But on another note, I heard this game rocks, iz that so, I've enjoyed all total war games so far


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 26, 2011)

lionheart bro just have someone buy it for you and gift it to ya


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 26, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> lionheart bro just have someone buy it for you and gift it to ya



for me its 30gbp with equates to 48 american dollars, man australia is a rediculous rip off


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> lionheart bro just have someone buy it for you and gift it to ya



Oh yeah, why didn't i think of dat thanx bro Ima definitely do that

Paypal anyone



Marineborn said:


> for me its 30gbp with equates to 48 american dollars, man australia is a rediculous rip off



Yeah we get ripped off big time, its bullshit


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 26, 2011)

you really should get a physical copy to get all factions, the hattori may not be everyones favorite but they have a unique ability, you can deploy your troops just about anywhere you want aka outside the original deployment zone, in both field and siege battles. steam only sells the plain jane game without said faction, If you gotta pay to play get a physical copy aka Limited Edition and import it .


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 27, 2011)

WTF I thought I won't be having any issues but it just crashed after I went to the next turn (season) right after capturing Kyoto. LOL


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 28, 2011)

really wanted to get this but got a 3DS and dragon age 2
does it perform and look better than napoleon total war?


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 29, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> really wanted to get this but got a 3DS and dragon age 2
> does it perform and look better than napoleon total war?



I haven't played that so I can't really say. lol

Anyway, I'm now playing as the Shimazu, I got to near Kyoto around 5 turns quicker than Date (which is understandable). I also have a higher income per turn (since I was able to hoard the foreign trade ports lol).

Auto resolve only really works if you have a great advantage in terms of number. Experience, types of units and morale usually gets thrown out of the window lol


----------



## razaron (Mar 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Auto resolve only really works if you have a great advantage in terms of number. Experience, types of units and morale usually gets thrown out of the window lol



Auto-resolve ends in less losses than an actual battle if you have a large enough unit difference. 
Those sucky battles where you massively overwhelm the enemy but he suicide rushes you, are better off being auto-resolved.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 29, 2011)

razaron said:


> Auto-resolve ends in less losses than an actual battle if you have a large enough unit difference.



I can't really say that. Same circumstances in auto-resolve: no casualties. Same circumstances with direct control of battle: no casualties. It also depends on the player you know.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2011)

i want my dx11 patch ><


----------



## razaron (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope the DX11 patch brings better tessellation.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> i want my dx11 patch ><



So does my good friend   He just got a 6970 recently and doesn't have many DX10/11 games.  I also would like to see how this looks in DX 11.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2011)

Any more updates from the others? I just got a Realm Divide, but subsequently was made Shogun by the Emperor. I'm now fighting on 4 fronts (northern coast of central Japan, southern coast of central Japan, eastern Kanto plain, mountains between Kyoto and Edo), plus the Inland Sea.


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

http://forums.totalwar.com/showthread.php/13904-Total-War-gets-Prehistoric!


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2011)

That Total War Dinosaurs April fools was pretty funny!
Got Shogun 2 and its really good so far. The game is a bit better optimised than Napoleon at full graphics but you dont get as many smoke or fog effects because there are a lot of gunpowder units in that game.

The sea battles are superior like how there is land and shallows.

Currently just started took over my first castle and have to say some units do get mauled by others pretty easily, i rushed some crappy garrisoned katana samurai and they mauled 3 of my spear infantry units. Plus enemy AI archers seem to fair better mine. In effect the main tactic the AI beats me with is rushing so far. In defending it uses archers to screen and then when i attack those archers those run away and i get rushed by defending units.

Bigger more open battles will be different because you cant do that hit and run shit with a massive army.
I hate when they break up into lots of small groups because then you have to split your army or get picked at, its always been like this in Total War for me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That Total War Dinosaurs April fools was pretty funny!
> Got Shogun 2 and its really good so far. The game is a bit better optimised than Napoleon at full graphics but you dont get as many smoke or fog effects because there are a lot of gunpowder units in that game.
> 
> The sea battles are superior like how there is land and shallows.
> ...



katana samurai are the anti infantry specialists at the beginning of games. Also it could have been the samurai retainers you were fighting, which are the badass old guys who defend the castle.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

Rush rush rush thats what the AI does or it waits and tries to make me break up my formations.
Its okay though because ive been working to try and rectify that by using hit and run tactics just making sure i have spear or some cavalry protecting from more cavalry. If they break up into small groups i just pick em off. Its a slow way to battle rather than just stand ground and tank but it works better because you force them to not be able to pick off your units.

Cavalry charges at the right moments have always been effective in total war games.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 25, 2011)

Im getting this game sometime this week for $40 CAN.  My good friend ordered off Newegg.ca and they had a combo offer on most of their 6870s and he already owns the game, so im geting it for a good deal.  No idea how to play this type of RTS as im used to SupCom, WC and SC type games.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2011)

its simple. build up various building in a town instead of on a grid, manage economy, build units they take turns not time to build same as researching tech, so on and so on pretty simple just play the game a bit and youll get into it and addicted to it. right now im just waiting as the DX11 patch is finally coming the first week of May if CA dosent screw the pooch again.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 25, 2011)

Least of mine and my friends issue DX11, want them to fix coop on it already as it keeps stop letting you to go to next turn.


Although does sound like there is a fix in the patch thats comming up so will have to see.  I have noticed there is nearly always missing \ bad files that a integrity check will turn up.


----------



## trickson (Apr 25, 2011)

It is nice looking and all but I really don't go for board games . It is kind of lame to me .


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 25, 2011)

lol, i m keen to know if this game is worth trying? i personally like fps games not rts, but would love to try this? any demos? :L


----------



## trickson (Apr 25, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> lol, i m keen to know if this game is worth trying? i personally like fps games not rts, but would love to try this? any demos? :L



I got it for free off of steam .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2011)

uh yea real time battles = no more board game, and since ive personally tested the mods for it i cant think of any other game that allows 50,000 soldiers animated textured normal mapped with lighting and effects either   theres 2 modes, the campaign map aka move your armies build up your ports and cities view your allies and check diplomacy and trade, then when the armies meet its all about army size composition, formation who has reinforcements and using troops in the way they should be used overall theres more to the game then meets the eye at first glance


oh yea 15,000 men vs 19,000 highest in game settings currently available.

sent my assualt troops in to hold the line as my defensive troops moved in to reinforce, let the archers hang back to rain death down to the enemy, eventually the enemies flank folded and i brought my left wing up around to fold in behind causing a mass rout overall a very satisfying battle that took a fairly long time to win, compared to most battles in shogun 2


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 27, 2011)

does this game not like Crossfire setups?  I've found that when i disable my other 4850 the game becpmes more smoother to watch.  Is this just any early problem and has anyone else had Crossfire issues?

Other than that, im enjoying the game and just finishing up the tutorial then going to dive into SP with a LAN or MP game going on with a friend to teach me the ropes


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 27, 2011)

My brother has this game, every time he clicks on "custom battle" the game crashes.

Does anyone else have or has solved this problem?

His pc specs:

5000BE,
3GB RAM
8800GT
1280x1024


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> My brother has this game, every time he clicks on "custom battle" the game crashes.
> 
> Does anyone else have or has solved this problem?
> 
> ...



Maybe he set his unit size too high in the settings?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 27, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Maybe he set his unit size too high in the settings?



Hmmm, that might well be it.

Now, I don't have the game myself (it's totally not my genre) but is 'unit size' changed in the graphic options? 
I only looked at his graphic options, changed shadows and particle size to low due to the mature age of his 8800GT.. but left everything else on high (after all he can't game at a higher resolution than 1280x1024).

However, all the other game modes (campaign and whatever) play fine.

I did google the issue, the problem does exist for other people too, but there was no solution only people ranting on how the game is broken and how a patch needs to be released asap...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2011)

just have him wait a bit,

the DX11 patch due in may has over 500 bug fixes along with DX11 etc should fix the issue

and to alien is god, you need the 11.4 preview driver + latest CAP to get crossfire working even then its hits or miss

almost every total war game ever made has issues with multi gpus

rome has mini map flashing
medieval 2 depending on setup has animation stuttering
empire also has animation stuttering
napoleon same as above
shogun II also has the same as the above and there seems to be issues with AFR rendering. In reality performance and support seems to be ALL over the place with the total war series


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> does this game not like Crossfire setups?  I've found that when i disable my other 4850 the game becpmes more smoother to watch.  Is this just any early problem and has anyone else had Crossfire issues?
> 
> Other than that, im enjoying the game and just finishing up the tutorial then going to dive into SP with a LAN or MP game going on with a friend to teach me the ropes



you're CPU limited. disabling the second GPU frees up some CPU resources.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 28, 2011)

@ Mussels, what kind of an OC would ease up the bottleneck? 3.2? 3.4? hopefully not much higher than that cause my HSF sux bawlz


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @ Mussels, what kind of an OC would ease up the bottleneck? 3.2? 3.4? hopefully not much higher than that cause my HSF sux bawlz



i ran at 4.3GHz on my wolfdale and it still bottlenecked my 4870 crossfire setup. you wont remove the bottlneck completely on socket 775, for these single threaded DX9 games.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is another series which I'm planning to buy. From ROME to this one. But I figure I'll only be able to play the series after MEDIEVAL II on the PC I'm building. I can borrow Medieval 1 from my housemate.
I did beat ROME a few days ago as the Green Romans. Now I'm playing Barbarian Invasions as the Saxons. Next is Alexander.
Just figuring if I'm going to own all the TOTAL WAR games as retail, might as well install them all and play each game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2011)

Shogun 1
Medieval 
Rome
Medieval 2
Empire
Napoleon
Shogun II

all work and run fine on modern ATI / AMD hardware

Shogun 1
Medieval 1 both do not work on nvidia gpus after 8000 series


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I got an excellent price here for the retail limited edition, the equivalent of 24 Euro, it's half the price on Steam, anyway my son plays the Total War series but I noticed a few things. First the game looks worse than Medieval 2, no available antialiasing, DX11 (and hopefully DX10 since we'll have to wait some time for the GTX570 SC which we'll get from a generous friend) still to come through a patch and pretty low framerates on my SB machine. What's going on?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 28, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Shogun 1
> Medieval
> Rome
> Medieval 2
> ...



the bold isn't true, I had shogun tw and shogun tw warlords edition running fine on my 9600gt. haven't tried on my current rig.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2011)

well then your lucky

because i was forced to run them in software mode at 640x480 and even then my mouse cursor was in the wrong spot, aka its at the bottom of the screen but when you click it selects things in the middle of the screen highly annoying. and well documented issue on just above every total war forum in existence.

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=40869&st=40

altho seems for some ppl the newer 400 and 500 series cards no longer have issues but for most 8000 and 9000 series still cant run Shogun or Medieval but it basically comes down to a driver issue that Nvidia never bothered to fully fix. 

example same issues that plague the 8000/9000 series cards are also happening to the ancient 7000 series with newer drivers,


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Maybe he set his unit size too high in the settings?



Nope that didn't work.

Neither did upgrading to the latest Nvidia driver. Nor checking that he had the latest directx.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> just have him wait a bit,
> 
> the DX11 patch due in may has over 500 bug fixes along with DX11 etc should fix the issue



Hopefully. His card doesn't support DX11 but if it gets the game running without such glitches then that'd be perfect.

By the way, I don't know if I said this before but I googled about this problem -- apparently those afflicted are waiting for a patch to fix it up. I was hoping there was some solution though...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2011)

thats the point DX11 patch is 2 patches 1 is the graphics overhaul the other is a massive number of bug fixes. for both single and multi player,its just CA there slow at this lol 

and yea hopefully it gets resolved and CA comes good on there promises to patch things up and get DX11 out soon otherwise i have a feeling there gonna lose more potential customers,

Empire pissed alot of people off with 6 months of a AAA title that you can play or beat, then they lied to most users about Shogun II failed to deliever the patch on time and are no about a month late on getting it out. If this patch isnt epic im pretty sure alot of ppl on TWC will be pissed.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 28, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well then your lucky
> 
> because i was forced to run them in software mode at 640x480 and even then my mouse cursor was in the wrong spot, aka its at the bottom of the screen but when you click it selects things in the middle of the screen highly annoying. and well documented issue on just above every total war forum in existence.
> 
> ...



well great, says it's a driver issue and I can't remember the driver i was using that worked. lol. Oh well, i have an old amd 754 rig with a 9800xt that i can use if it doesn't work on my main rig.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2011)

same i built an old as dirt unit just in case  granted ati gpus work fine even 6970s but.. takeda 3 a game much like shogun but with real life generals etc. wont run on my hardware so ancient PC i built is getting a little extra attention lately


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 4, 2011)

i wonder where that 1st week of May patch is ?   Altho i must say im starting to enjoy this game   on my 2nd go around at SP, the 1st one didnt end so well.  Got a few tips from my friends that play and am now on the way to playing a proper campaign.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 4, 2011)

few extra tips for those on legendary difficult if you outnumber the enemy and have a good chance of winning auto resolve the battle it seems cheap but the AI will win the battle if its in your favor and do a better job then you,

try and build a core region of about 6 provinces, and capture at least 1 trade node preferably 2 nodes, dont both building market places etc, start off researching to build up your farm lands, then i suggest, build up you holy sites and building temples mostly because the warrior monk archers kick a metric shit ton of ass, and have 2 battle field arrow abilities not to mention if your defending they can put up barriers think of them like stakes from Medieval 2 but way better if done right you can funnel your enemy into a barrage of arrow fire and weaken there moral follow it up with katana troops or naginata monks and youll route them pretty quick


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2011)

*Whats in the patch*

Additions

DirectX 11 support, including:

• Advanced Shadows

The DirectX11 pipeline supports very high quality shadow maps, giving softer shadows with significantly less aliasing compared to DirectX 9.

• Support for MSAA 2x,4x,8x.

Requires Shader Model 4.1 or Shader Model 5 support, not available on Shader Model 4.0.
The DirectX11 pipeline supports Full screen multi-sampled anti-aliasing at 2x,4x & 8x resolutions. Shader Model 4.1 cards will support 2x, 4x MSAA. Shader Model 5 cards will support 2x, 4x, and 8x MSAA

• Enhanced Depth of Field

With Shader Model 4.0 & Shader Model 4.1 you will see enhanced depth-of-field with a dedicated pixel/vertex shader pipeline. With Shader Model 5.0 depth-of-field is accelerated with a Compute Shader, offering very high quality depth-of-field.

• Tessellation Support

Tessellated and normal-mapped rocks and rocky-terrain surfaces (requires Shader Model 5 support). Up close to the camera rocky terrain surfaces are visibly more detailed and realistic.

• Anti-aliasing support

---------------------------------------------------------------

Bonus extras

4 new multiplayer maps:

• Aki
• Hida Mountain
• Flood Plains
• Sanriku Ria

---------------------------------------------------------------

Bug fixes

General fixes (includes single player and multiplayer fixes)

• Tweak on Alt-F4 fix
• Fixed firing-arc overlay for blinding grenades to show minimum range
• Slight changes to the intercept for igniting buildings
• Fix for battlefield dominance being awarded to both players
• Fixed triggers for the Elusive Strikeforce and Inspiring Counterattack achievements
• Legendary force achievable in single player
• Fix for stacking effects
• Ninja hiding tweaks
• Change to how victory types are assigned so that Heroic victories are a bit rarer (they’re the most common now) and decisive / close are more common. Pyrrhic can be more common than before
• Fixed entities floating outside castle wall when they get knocked down or knocked flying while climbing off the top of walls
• Fixed bug with looping transition animation due to move orders with invalid path locations being spammed by the squad repeatedly
• Capture buildings cache if the building was captured from held before telling the Aide de camp
• Improved torch caching
• Fix for crash in battlefield zone cursor intersection
• Adjustment to AI to make it more difficult for the AI to use cavalry against spearmen
• Fix for drop-in ambushes not starting if the player under ambush presses ‘Start Battle’ first
• Ship banners are now appearing correctly in replays
• Fix for men staying at the bottom of the walls when they are attacked whilst climbing
• In naval replays, some ships’ flags were appearing in the wrong colours, now fixed
• Order to burn down a building now finishes if the building is destroyed by other means
• Fix to rare crash when placing mines in naval battles
• Experience system revision: experience-level thresholds rebalanced to allow for faster overall level-progression. Per-unit-type threshold multiplier introduced that scales the thresholds to compensate for differences in the damage output of different unit types. AI experience levels now fully derived from combat (the AI experience boosting mechanism has been removed).
• Updated pre-battle speeches to take greater advantage of available situational information
• Grass and scrub no longer gets in the way of the camera during pre-battle speeches
• Armies sharing the same deployment zone are no longer deployed on top of each other by default
• Fixed bug in tracking-camera caused by restricted camera behaviour activated by Legendary difficulty mode
• Improved first-person camera and projectile camera: time dilation effect is now relative to projectile speed. Artillery engine crew now trigger the projectile camera when their engine fires. Projectile camera remains stationary at the projectile’s terminus to allow the player to see the results
• Pre-battle speeches now distinguish between multiple causes of the gates being forced open at the start of the battle
• Adjustments to morale calculations, dependent on who is in control of an army and in what context. Allows for fine-tuning of morale calculations separately for single-player humans, multiplayer humans and AI armies
• Improved the calculation of unit combat status. This corrects errors in the reporting of a unit’s tooltip win/loss state, and also fixes some issues in the unit morale calculations that use this status information
• New weather gameplay effects added: Fog now causes a range penalty to all missile units, and causes non-commanding units to be hidden at a distance of 600m or more, even if they are out of cover
• Fixed issue where the Total War camera sometimes snaps downwards when switching the camera type and/or starting a transition. (This was particularly evident at the end of the pre-battle cinematic)
• Fixed issue in reinforcements system that allows multiple armies to feed more units into one army than is allowed on the battlefield
• Fixed crash-bug caused by placing Yari Ashigaru into pike wall formation, then incrementing/decrementing their formation width and moving the unit before ending the deployment phase
• Fixed issue that allowed siege defenders in ‘fight to the death’ mode to continue fighting in the end phase of battle after their fort was successfully captured by the attacking force
• Pre-battle speeches are now disabled in custom battles if the player does not field a General
• Fixed crash bug where the Stand and Fight special ability was used in a custom battle on a general unit that had been removed and re-added to the battle setup
• Fixed crash bug resulting from construction of an RTS camera with specified position
• Fixed crash bug that could sometimes occur when the FPS camera’s context-entity died
• Cinematic camera movement speed is no longer height-relative. This allows for greater control and adjustment of camera positions in the cinematic editor
• Fixed flaw in unit logic that could cause a crash in the multiplayer lobby when interacting with a veteran unit that has zero men.
• Pre-battle speeches now allow for minor clans to be playable.

Naval combat

• Fixed intercepting with surrendered ships
• Fixed ships getting stuck on the edge of the battlefield
• Fixed sail-configuration not fully working when using speed-up
• Fixed enemy naval mines being visible in deployment
• Hull-damage indicators now consistent across campaign and naval battles

Audio

• Audio rebalancing
• Added projectile injury sounds
• Added special ability UI sounds
• Added new unit melee sounds (male/female units, swords/spears, mixed)
• UI sound when unit ordered to climb wall
• Naval mines trigger launch sound
• Front-end seasonal sounds to match scene
• Fixed problem with music not playing on custom battle screen
• Music volume now defaults to 75%
• Fixed rare issue with sounds not triggering after extended gameplay
• Separate sounds for female units
• Added reverb for distance sounds
• Fix for host being able to hear UI sounds for units that have been gifted to another player
• Fixed move-UI sound being played instead of attack-UI sound when choosing artillery bombardment location
• Added new sound when buildings selected in campaign map
• Aide de camp now supported during pre-battle speech

User interface

• Fix for some effect-bundle tooltips being cut off
• Fixed finance summary profit totals
• Fixed radar map image not updating when new clan discovered, and fixed rebel-owned region tooltip
• Fixed front-end camera transition
• Fixed mpc win movies showing same faction for both allies
• Fixed radar flee- icon crash bug
• Changed public-order display on finance panel to show current factors (rather than predicted)
• Re-enabled slider for mission-event text
• Fix to block co-op tax exemption exploit
• Fixed assassination-movie location bug with garrisoned generals
• Fixed bribe/move options panel text
• Fixed mpc multi-turn move diplomacy panel exploit
• Added extra update for diplomacy 3D model view
• Fixed avatar snapshot uploading so that it only occurs when avatar changes
• Made regions with imminent rebellion flash red on public order maps
• Changed ‘become shogun’ event message into a movie popup
• Mousing-over factions in diplomatic relations now previews faction details
• Fixed avatars with bow-skill not loading customised model into battles
• Added display of convalescing characters into radar list
• Fixed agent options crash bug
• Customised avatar of opposing player in MP battles now loading correctly
• Fix for saving replays in results screen
• Battle-regroup flag now has tooltip and is shown on radar
• Fix for cards getting stuck to cursor
• Enabled right-click on multiplayer units to show encyclopedia
• Made selected cards more recognisable
• Minor chat fixes and polish
• Fixed toggling of group-behaviour
• Text input improvements
• Added timer to special-ability buttons to display cooldown in minutes/seconds when mousing over
• Morale and charge bonus icons now show correct images on unit-information panel, and now show in campaign
• Weather/Waiting panel in battle now gives details on effects current weather will have on battle
• Added extra guarding for accessing model to prevent potential crashes
• Modified drag-out behaviour so if user holds CTRL while dragging out units, they will walk to destination

Battle camera

• Fixed bug in historic battles where the camera would be left in cinematic mode after the end of the intro cutscene (particularly in Okehazama where it never returned to normal)
• Sekigahara and Okehazama historic battle in-game cutscenes are now skippable
• Heat haze in Nagashino historic battle reduced

Campaign map (some singleplayer, some multiplayer)

• Katana cavalry is no longer immune to attrition
• Wako trade ships upkeep cost reduced (to match other trade ships)
• Various fixes in general’s retainers
• Increased chance of critical success for successful actions
• Slightly increased the value of resources not traded away
• Changed general skill ‘strategist’ to award the movement extension instantly (not just in the beginning of a new turn)
• Fixed issue where rebellion in regions could happen without prior warning of unrest
• Fixed issue where rebellion could happen in region on the turn after it was captured
• Finances map now shows regions that will rebel next turn as flashing. Tax-exempt regions with negative public-order value also flash
• Movement-distance display now updated when skills applied
• Random first-level art picked for research in first turn if researching nothing
• Accuracy mod bonus applied correctly
• Fix for issue where double-click on character skills could make skill points get lost
• Added preferences variable to control campaign-camera edge-scroll delay
• Re-added ‘trade route raided’ messages
• Fixed navies being deregistered from trade nodes when the commander dies
• Trade-route raiding now updates when war declared
• Fixed predicted number of turns for replenishment
• Fixed issue that wouldn’t always allow navy-merging very close to trade nodes.
• Fixed rare lockup with agent acting against garrisoned settlement
• Fixed Namban trade port not updating number of available trade routes correctly
• Fixed path-finding state bug which could leave armies unable to move for a turn.
• Fixed inability to disembark army from navy in port which is under blockade.
• Fixed negative bonus-value modifiers for looting
• Fixed instance of trade route removal not cancelling existing raids
• Fixed rare disembark-at-port problem
• Reordered code on becoming Shogun to prevent inappropriate messages being issued
• In Diplomacy, probability of acceptance is now reported as high for gifts
• Fixed crash in family-system after adopting uncle back into family
• Workaround for bad path-finding data in starting position
• Fixed rare lockup where army disembarks from navy into zone-of-control in player settlement, the navy is too close to a third party neutral navy, and the player declines to attack the disembarking army
• Fixed rare load-crash when loading a pre-battle save game during an AI turn when that AI had previously issued a multi-turn order that involved an army disembarking from the navy in a future turn
• Agents will no longer play multi-turn action animations if the player cannot afford the action
• Autoresolve battle visual fix: army cannot drop to zero soldiers before the last round
• Night battle support for pending battle power-bar. Will update if night battle is selected (and if the UI queries the value again)
• Autoresolver will destroy or capture ships that are too weak to be used in battle
• Repairing a ship in a port no longer invalidates its hull panel information.
• Fixed a glow under the shroud when a castle is under siege
• Kyoto has an additional defence bonus in the autoresolver
• Improved defensive behaviour of single-region clans when building up forces to attack
• Improved force conglomeration when pulling in defensive forces from distant regions
• Fixed Bribe and Demoralise action-usage
• Fixed naval-repair behaviour
• Fixed minor clan alliance-breaking behaviour
• Fixed a number of issues that may lead to corrupted save games
• Fixed a number of AI-recoverable lockup issues
• Fixed number of AI/model positional inconsistencies
• Some efficiency improvements
• Fixed case where ninjas could end up standing on top of each other
• Fixed issue with not being able to back out of a sally-out attack
• Fixed issue with not being able to withdraw from an attack against an army that is standing very close to a castle (but not besieging) when the attacking army is inside that castle
• Fixed various issues with agents remaining in castles or armies they shouldn’t be in after creating a vassal or bribing an army or castle
• Fixed AI lockup involving agents attempting to join a force that already contains three characters
• Fixed not being able to issue an order to blockade a port when the cursor was over a navy inside that port
• Fixed rare crash in recruitment system where armies could end up with the wrong unit leading the force
• Fixed issue with being unable to issue orders to agents inside a castle
• Improved recruit-to-general performance, especially when clan has a very large number of regions
• Sabotage Building action now applies a varying amount of damage linked to the ninja’s skill
• Fixed rare bug of a new Daimyo spawning a castle where a battle had just occurred, forcing the battle to be fought again
• Fixed spawned Ashikaga clan armies appearing on top of Ninjas
• Agents can no longer be recruited within besieged settlements
• Reinstated missing realm-divide event-log entry
• Fixed generals defecting to Wako or European Traders
• Fixed issue with AI not correctly issuing Demoralise and Bribe orders
• Fixed rare crash bug where merge-cursor would appear when the cursor was over a farm or special building, when the user had a navy with an agent onboard selected
• Fixed night battles being able to exclude a human player from participating in a battle
• Fixed lockup when carrying out a bribe action when another character is moving
• Building Sabotage events now show region name
• Fixed rare crash involving ambushers standing on top of each other
• Fixed Generals enlisted statistic so it takes into account generals acquired via dilemmas
• All newly recruited Geishas will be between 18 and 25 years of age
• Agent options dialogue no longer appears if the target army is in the same clan but already contains the maximum number of agents
• Removed gap in Agent Indicator flag on enemy army which signified Ninja presence
• Fixed bribed armies not ending their siege
• Fixed armies created via Incite Revolt appearing on top of the monk that incited the revolt
• Fixed rare crash in matched animations on campaign map

Units

• Removed passive ‘encourage friendly morale’ bonus from General’s units
• Increased flanking morale-penalties
• Changed casualty morale-penalties to be smaller at low casualty levels, and higher at large casualty levels
• Reduced siege-unit accuracy
• Increased detonation-radius on fire rockets
• Inspire ability bonus to morale reduced to 10 from 12
• Inspire ability bonus to accuracy reduced to 15 from 40
• Inspire ability bonus to reload reduced from 50 to 20
• Inspire ability bonus to melee attack reduced from 7 to 3
• Rapid Volley reload-rate bonus reduced from 70 to 30
• Whistling Arrow penalties to units reduced
• Fixed Hattori Daimyo’s portrait in campaign
• Tweaked AI recruitment-priorities so more clan-specific units are recruited
• Added in missing bridge map from Iwami province
• Fixed errors with some Yari Ashigaru unit morale values, so clan specific versions now always have higher morale than generic versions
• Increased multiplayer costs of Cannon Bune and Nihon Maru to 4000 and 5000
• Morale for multiplayer Warrior Monks reduced by 2
• Multiplayer Naginata Warrior Monks melee attack reduced by 3
• Bow Cavalry multiplayer cost reduced to 650
• Katana Cavalry multiplayer cost reduced to 800
• Yari Cavalry multiplayer cost increased to 850
• Fire Projecting Mangonels multiplayer cost increased to 1500
• Fire Rockets multiplayer cost increased to 1800
• European Cannons cost increased to 1500


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2011)

Patch is already on my system  went to load it up and it asked waht DirectX mode I wanted.  Finally SP is playable w/o crashing and Crossfire seems to work better.  Like the UI additions and like how some things are explained when hovering that werent b4.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 9, 2011)

i have to say multi threading is better as well for me, im able to run an extra 2000-3000 soldiers more on the field of battle that i couldnt handle before, seems the DX11 patch wasnt just for show lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2011)

in some of the cutscenes b4 battle im noticing some graphical errors, as in some of the textures are blocky and large pixels.  Could be my cards, could be an error; someone lemme know if this happens to them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 9, 2011)

run Unigine Heaven and or 3dmark 11 see no issues? then its the game, gotta remember this Creative Assembly a company that released 3-6 DLC packs during a 6month period instead of fixing the game breaking CTD that corrupts all save files mid campaign when Empire Total War was released  it takes them a long time to iron things out, i am surprised the DX11 patch is out now, i didnt think we would actually SEE it till June/July so there ahead of the curve lol there still 2-3 more patches to go id wager before everything is ironed out.

so yea my max battle size went from 35,000 to 37,000-39,000 soldiers on the same graphics settings


----------



## zanat0s (May 26, 2011)

any good ideas where i can get good tips info to get better?

currently i suck at the game!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

don't have this specific total war game yet but typically it's best to wait a bit at the beginning and avoid rapid expansion. Many battles get much much easier as you go along. Always check alliances before attacking someone and make sure you're upgrading your technology. This can mean many many turns of no troop movement, but will save you in the long run. 


also dunno if it's a big element but I always found the usage of geisha's crucial in Shogun 1.


----------



## entropy13 (May 26, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> also dunno if it's a big element but I always found the usage of geisha's crucial in Shogun 1.



It takes a longer time to get them. Need not bother with the special units at the start, maybe around 5 years or so.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

The game runs fine for me now after the patches. It runs smoother than before.

In Shogun 2 i like to use tons of archers and then send in mainly katana samurai for a charge. I find this game more slow paced compared to other Total War games. Certainly if you build up more it gets easier. Rapid expansion isnt really possible at the start because you dont really have the money to do so.

In Empire you could expand fast, lose a city and take it back but i liked to turtle in that game just taking one city at a time. I found sieges easy in that game and defending is pretty easy too.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (May 26, 2011)

New DLC, The Ikko Ikki Clan Pack: http://store.steampowered.com/app/34348/ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Ikko Ikki Clan Pack adds the iconic ‘warrior monk’ clan to Total War: SHOGUN 2 and a wide variety of brand-new content for use across the different game modes of SHOGUN 2.

The Ikko Ikki “warrior monk” Clan:

A new clan for use in single or multiplayer Campaign modes and Custom and Multiplayer Battles
8 new unit-variants specific to the Ikko Ikki clan
New skill trees
New Ikko Ikki Monk Agent with his own specific skill tree
The Ikko Ikki Clan Pack also includes:

The Warrior Nun unit – can be trained by any clan except the Ikko Ikki
New Naginata Warrior Monk hero
New Historical Battle: Nagashima (Ikko Ikki VS Oda)
Ikko Ikki armour set for Avatar - includes hood, robes and barefoot leg-pieces.
New Retainers for use in the Avatar Conquest mode
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 26, 2011)

lolz CA fails

modders could already use all the units this DLC has except the warrior nun.

Naginata Warrior monk hero was added by moders as were cavalry heros yari monks etc etc

i think its only 4 letters that need to be changed and you can play as any minor clan but sadly any way to do this was lost as CA shut it down community wise. sad to say this game was good but kinda gay by the time you can play as all factions if they keep this up SHogun II will have the highest cumulative cost in DLC + new release of any game ever released lol. Eitherway love the game ill just keep using the mods no sense paying $5 for what i already have.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/34330/

33% off for any who don't have. Why does everythign go on sale when I don't have money?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 26, 2011)

only sad thing is while its on sale it dosent have the Hattori clan or the Ikko Ikki with it but for what the game offers that price is pretty damn good.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

The DLC they make has little value to me but they make bloody good expansion packs. Napoleon was near enough an expansion and Kingdoms for Medieval 2 was great.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 26, 2011)

well napoleon was stand alone and it cost full price $50 so its not really an expansion as much as what Empire SHOULD have been but isnt lol

Kingdoms expansion for Medieval 2 total war is perhaps the best expansion Creative assembly has ever produced.

and again 80% of the content in the DLC was available before it was even annouced by CA lol i got Warrior Monk Cavalry  Heroes etc for christ sake lol


----------



## AsRock (May 27, 2011)

I wish they would add the coop they have in Shogun 2 to napoleon but i guess thats never going to happen huh lol.

Well i guess more nap for now as they fucked up Shogun 2 with that last patch lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 27, 2011)

indeed CA Q&A failed again with that patch lol


----------



## AsRock (May 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> indeed CA Q&A failed again with that patch lol



But yes as failing goes it's a pretty good job at it lol.  Some one's gotta be feeling really bad though for killig the game for so many people lol.

On the good side at least there trying to fix the game and will do there best to do so unlike a lot of others Like EA and other games like Bloodlines and Dark Messiah.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 27, 2011)

bloodlines cant be fixed, the studio closed and Valve gave them an unfinished source engine thus why even modders can fix Bloodlines completely,

as for Dark Messiah i agree on that readily enough as well as EA etc


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> bloodlines cant be fixed, the studio closed and Valve gave them an unfinished source engine thus why even modders can fix Bloodlines completely,
> 
> as for Dark Messiah i agree on that readily enough as well as EA etc



funny I never had engine type issues with bloodlines, The issues I had was the fact that the story was so much less epic than redemption and overall compared to redemption sucked ass.


I really wish they'd stop doing so much unit based dlc though. I'd much rather they focus on historic packs with historical battles, scenarios, etc.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 27, 2011)

i agree yogurt they locked out modders so they could release halfassed DLC thats of lesser quality then the mod community use to do for free.

and for Bloodlines most of the issues in terms of stability and fucked up story was fixed by modders, but apparently the source engine used for the game is such an early build none of valves tools to this day work with the game so you cant edit models etc there was a good batch the VTMB True patch or w.e that worked alot of wonders for the game but never could fix or update the games 3D aspects like you could every other source game. And i also agree story isnt as good as the previous game, but thats what happens when you run out of money and the game gets pushed out early to try and stay afloat.

you gotta remember the People that Made Vampire The Masquerade series were former Black Isle employees and once Troika went bankrupt they went on to become Obsidian, when you look at it that way it all kinda makes sense


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2011)

Been playing this game a bit recently and i have to say its got better the more I've played it. I still prefer Empire and Napoleon but yes Shogun 2 is very good especially when you get to siege the bigger castles.

One thing i hate is rebellions, you get religious rebels and rebels when you invade another province. At one point i must have expanded too much and then i was -1 into the food supply so i started to get rebellions because of that. For ages one town kept spawning Christian rebels until i finally turned Christian and then i got Buddhist rebels later on in another province i took over. After you get the food and religious problems sorted it gets easier but i was hit with rebels when 2 clans declared war on my clan.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Been playing this game a bit recently and i have to say its got better the more I've played it. I still prefer Empire and Napoleon but yes Shogun 2 is very good especially when you get to siege the bigger castles.
> 
> One thing i hate is rebellions, you get religious rebels and rebels when you invade another province. At one point i must have expanded too much and then i was -1 into the food supply so i started to get rebellions because of that. For ages one town kept spawning Christian rebels until i finally turned Christian and then i got Buddhist rebels later on in another province i took over. After you get the food and religious problems sorted it gets easier but i was hit with rebels when 2 clans declared war on my clan.



are you forgetting to take your priests/monks out of your castles so they can start coverting people?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah i started to use monks but its hard as you need to make more churches to get more monks, plus i have to ship them over in a boat since ive got 2 of the islands taken over

im a green clan dont remember the name lol i started on the Kyushu island


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 15, 2011)

thats Shimazu theyve got the best Katana samurai in game,

my advice to you forgo the monks, stick to Katana samurai find a province that has a smithy, turn it into a master armorer, then build the Encampment, and build it into an armory or weaponsmith either way you then get either *with armories max armor bonus so your Katana Samurai are tougher then even Naginata Samurai, or with armory + weapon smith you trade arrow protection for +2 to atk that makes the Katana Samurai more powerful in a balanced sense.


I play as Date myself most of the time, using the above armory method my No Dachi Samurai have 7+ armor comapred to the 2 they normally have, there charge bonus of 36 means they deciment units with there charges adding banzai makes it even more deadly and with a unit inspired by there general all i can say is holy shit.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats Shimazu theyve got the best Katana samurai in game,
> 
> my advice to you forgo the monks, stick to Katana samurai find a province that has a smithy, turn it into a master armorer, then build the Encampment, and build it into an armory or weaponsmith either way you then get either *with armories max armor bonus so your Katana Samurai are tougher then even Naginata Samurai, or with armory + weapon smith you trade arrow protection for +2 to atk that makes the Katana Samurai more powerful in a balanced sense.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips! Sorry i didnt read your post earlier. I seem to come up against a lot of archers and Yari which are easily dispatched by Katana Samuri. I started to use matchlock up at the walls of my castles and archers behind them, matchlock are good at shooting enemies off but are extremely weak in close combat. Whenever possible when im attacking a castle i use archers to most of the work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 17, 2011)

well matchlocks are worthless in sieging an enemy as the attacker, defending there good with support but attacking the projectiles even if you break down the wall hit an invisible wall so archers are not slaughtered by the matchlocks like they should be, sieges are broken with firearm units.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 17, 2011)

i bought this game weeks ago but still didn't manage to launch it.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 17, 2011)

The online multiplayer campaign is still broken. My friend and I can hardly play it because it crashes every single time, a few turns into the game.

I'm glad they finally fixed the clan page, that was annoying having to go in every single time you were playing avatar to join your clan. That said, the match making system in the game isn't that great. We have to battle list most of the time to play any matches because we rarely have another team pop up on the match made listing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 17, 2011)

yea next patch is suppose to target co op multiplayer in terms of the bulk of fixes.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 17, 2011)

Archers and Matchlocks units are for cowards. LOL

I usually limit my archers to 4 units max, the rest are all melee, although being the Shimazu I have more Katana Samurai than Yari Samurai). Only talking about my armies though, garrisons are usually ashigarus.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Archers and Matchlocks units are for cowards. LOL
> 
> I usually limit my archers to 4 units max, the rest are all melee, although being the Shimazu I have more Katana Samurai than Yari Samurai). Only talking about my armies though, garrisons are usually ashigarus.



What do you mean by that?
Also i just failed at becoming Shogun lol, i waited to long before i decided to attack and ran out of time. Next time im just going for it i think i turtle to much last time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2011)

i started a long campaign as the hattori and so far so good. however, taking Kyoto is a big pain in the balls.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 24, 2011)

Playing as the Ikko Ikki is pretty fun. Monks really help out when targeting a territory by causing dissension among the populace. As long as you destroy any Buddhist/Christian building, it's pretty easy to hang on to your newly conquered territories.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

I love this game, it makes me want to play Rome again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2011)

the game is the most rewarding thing when you are winning and the most infuriating thing when you are losing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 25, 2011)

to become shogun, 

no matter what faction you have make a navy with a strong single army and attack Kyushu take the entire island and seize the trade routes, this is extremely effective,

Playing as the Date i do this every time allows me to attack from 2 directions and control all sea trade.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What do you mean by that?



Which statement specifically?



crazyeyesreaper said:


> to become shogun,
> 
> no matter what faction you have make a navy with a strong single army and attack Kyushu take the entire island and seize the trade routes, this is extremely effective,
> 
> Playing as the Date i do this every time allows me to attack from 2 directions and control all sea trade.



Didn't do that as the Date. Something "good" happened though, the Takeda more or less conquered the West after I displaced them from the East, so it was essentially Takeda vs. Date in the end (I control all the foreign trade posts however, and have a stronger navy).

As the Shimazu, well I can win even without attacking from two directions.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 25, 2011)

well yea.. i can win without the 2 stage attack but mostly because iwate = master armor + encampent > armor = +5 armor 
1 General
2 yari Cavalry
2 katana Cavalry
8 No Dachi Samurai
4 Bow Monks
3 Samurai Archers

all + 5 armor the No Dachi are then able to 1on1 beat any infantry in game due to charge bonus and armor bonuses bow monks and samurai archers mean 2 archer lines fire at the same time for maximum killing power before engaging melee 1 yari and 1 katana cav per flank means i can envelop the enemy army and crush them.

i dont even need trade routes for this tactic, with 1 army and my Daimyo at Rank 5 * i use high tax rates and induce rebellions to lvl up my Generals  i can easily at that point use 1 army to pretty much crush all opponents just using ashigaru to garrison,  Just on Legendary difficulty due to the bonuses the AI recieves you need trade routes,

this means Date, Takeda, Hojo, Hattori, Oda, Tokugawa need to take ALL of them by force to be effective and you need to make bank due to the Real Divide event, of course once that happens attack immediately and restore other clans as Vassals long as there created after Real Divide they wont betray you, and they give trade so you can rebuild your economy,  but overall using all trade routes allows you the ability to economically survive the late game with any clan


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 4, 2011)

Playing as Chosokabe, playing long campaign and have 19 of 40 provinces, Its 1575 so have 25years left.  Right now have 1 general, 4 warrior monks, 2 nagitas, 4 bow monks, rest samurai archers in my army.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 4, 2011)

So you essentially have one army only?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

at first correct i have 1 main army due to upkeep costs

go into custom battle and create the army i use to give you an idea of costs

after capturing the first trade port to the north i can afford my army and keep upgrading provinces
after capturing the Honma and Hojo gold mines, i can afford my 2nd army,  then with another trade post i can afford a 3rd army then i sit and wait awhile build up money reserve, after i get to around 250k and have 4 major armies i move out

following the coast i wipe out Imagawa my 2nd army goes tho the north taking down the Ikko Ikki etc

the other 2 armies i can now afford ive already had loaded up with a strong navy usually 1 full stack and 1 half stack navy as escort i move those 2 armies to either Shikoku or Kyushu 

usually i take kyushu upon which with both armies disembarked they each attack from different direction essentially taking the entire island within 2 years  upon which i split my 2 full navy stacks into half stacks that gives 6 half stacks which i then use to support trade fleets causing me a massive influx of money i can garrison cheap ashigaru units by the thousands,  and push forward granted this is just before realm divide so i get to attack and take on both fronts before it begins, once triggered its to late my onslaught cant be stopped by the AI,

Max rank generals max ranked troops with ashigaru reinforcment stacks  means i have quality shock troops and mass numbers to break any enemy. mostly with effective agents and proper tactics you only really need 1 army lol but late game with such a powerful economy i can build whatever i want really


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 4, 2011)

I've only got 1 army, w/ all the trading posts and provinces w/ merchant guilds, gambling halls and upgraded roads my clans inkcome is about 9k, should be able to build a second army soon


----------



## bucketface (Jul 4, 2011)

playing my first play-through on hard at the moment as Tokugawa, just defeated Oda clan about 5 turns in, then immediatly had Tsutsui clan declare war and now just ended turn 8 only to have Imagawa, of wich i am their vassal, declare war and are now besieging Mikawa (my home province) with 2 generals 5 Yari Ashigaru & 4 Bow Ashigaru, defended by 2 Yari Ashigaru & 1 Samuri Ronin... im so screwed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

you need to pay attention to your diplomacy screen, your best bet early game is to actually form an alliance with Oda, and attack the Saito clan use Oda as a buffer and then take on the Kiso this way you can force oda to expand west and you can go east.


----------



## bucketface (Jul 4, 2011)

at the start of the game oda is at war with tokugawa with an army in the mikawa territory. anyway i just figured that Imagawa would have my back coz im their vassal. i've still got my daimyo and a general plus a some experienced ashigaru soldiers in what was Oda clans territory, so i should be able to take it back. unfortunately Takeda have taken both Saito and Kiso and they are allied to Imagawa in my game. and i thought things were going rather well when i defeated the Oda clan. looks like this is shaping up to be an interesting game.


crazyeyesreaper said:


> you need to pay attention to your diplomacy screen


i've just been making trade agreements and interestingly enuf i got one with Tsutsui before they declared war the next turn. o.0  i was considering an alliance with Hattori b4 everyone and his dog decided to make war on me. 

ps. i'm really liking the MLAA, seems to have an effect somewhere between 2x and 4x MSAA and runs a hell of a lot smoother.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

you need to pay attention to the postive / negative bonuses to dimplomacy,

just because you have a trade aggreement dosent mean they wont declare war, you want a positive relation which takes bribing lol


----------



## bucketface (Jul 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you need to pay attention to the postive / negative bonuses to dimplomacy,
> 
> just because you have a trade aggreement dosent mean they wont declare war, you want a positive relation which takes bribing lo



well i didn't really get an oportunity to make any diplomatic progress with Tsutsui but i must have missed something with Imagawa, their status towards me was Indifferent, Ambitious & dependable... pfft they were not dependable.
maybe my mistake was putting all my money towards my war efforts with Oda and not bribing Imagawa. 
Also Takeda managed to take both Saito & Kiso in the one turn. i made a trade agreement with them, is it bad when they say the sake is all out when you make an agreement with them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

no
what you should do no joke, declare independence from Imagawa
attack oda subjugate them make them a vassal  then concentrate on Imagawa leave a token force in owari to help defend it, as you gain some koku give Oda a boost so they can build up a bit

this way you can hold the Imagawa lands 3 cities with Oda as a vassal you can then consolidate help oda take out saito this covers your rear


----------



## bucketface (Jul 4, 2011)

i'm going to try and see this game through. deffinately going to lose Mikawa but i've got enough of an army in Owari province to take it back, provided i can make a sufficient dent in the Imagwa force with the defenders of Mikawa. Tsutsui seem at the moment to be reasonably passive in their war efforts, no battles with them yet. I think i'll make Imagawa wish they'd never crossed me. 
haha nice idea tho.
my current force consists of 2 generals with 2 command both lvl1 and rank 2, 1 Yori Samurai rank 2, 4 yori ashigaru ranks 3,2,1,1 & 2 bow ashigaru rank 1&3.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

best army i can recommend early game 3 katana samurai for the main line 3 spear ashigaru 1 general the rest bow archers use the ashigaru spearmen in a spearwall to act as defense line for your archers and flank with the samurai let the bows do there job, keep general in the center behind the archers also if you decide to ever play as Oda just spam ashigaru stacks like mad lol since oda can field 2-3 ashigaru for every 1 you can


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 4, 2011)

Would I need to play the Total War games after Rome? I'm planning on playing the rest before I get to SHOGUN 2. Not until October or November though.


----------



## bucketface (Jul 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> best army i can recommend early game 3 katana samurai for the main line 3 spear ashigaru 1 general the rest bow archers use the ashigaru spearmen in a spearwall to act as defense line for your archers and flank with the samurai let the bows do there job, keep general in the center behind the archers also if you decide to ever play as Oda just spam ashigaru stacks like mad lol since oda can field 2-3 ashigaru for every 1 you can


i'm only 8 turns in... i just finished a stable in Mikawa coz of horse bonus in the region. Oda only just finished building a Yari dril yard b4 i took Owari so at the moment im doing the best i can with what i've got. it's not a bad little force and the Yari Ashigaru arn't that bad with some exp behind them. but thanks for the advice.. i prefer some cavarly in the mix though. i'll probably add another yari samurai  then tear down their dril square and replace it with one that makes sword samurai. was planning on having some light horsemen by then as well but events seem to have intervened.

@Ray_Rogers2109
no it's not necessary to have played medieval 2, empire and napoleon. i would really recommend shogun 2. it's their best game yet.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

there just graphic upgrades and improvements over time

basically each game is the same at its core just improved with better graphics better UI better AI etc so starting at the begining is a good idea but you dont really have to wait .

that and they change time periods


that said games before Empire are completely mod friendly were as EMpire Napoleon and Shogun II are more and more restrictive with mods and what they are allowed to change


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 4, 2011)

bucketface said:


> @Ray_Rogers2109
> no it's not necessary to have played medieval 2, empire and napoleon. i would really recommend shogun 2. it's their best game yet.



I'd only feel I'm depriving myself if I jump from ROME straight to SHOGUN 2 without playing the games in-between.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> there just graphic upgrades and improvements over time
> 
> basically each game is the same at its core just improved with better graphics better UI better AI etc so starting at the begining is a good idea but you dont really have to wait .



See this is my reasoning. My housemate owns Shogun 1 and Medieval 1, I own ROME including expansions. Play through those then each sequel in the series before getting to SHOGUN 2. To better adapt to the AI and UI. Also to get to play each game in this series.
So I have 3 out of what then in the TOTAL WAR series? Which release, retail, should I get? Wanting to get the releases with all expansions in one go of course.
Even into other turn based strategy games too but the ones I could buy now won't even run on my shitty Compaq.
Is the diplomacy the same as ROME or has it changed in-between the games from it to Shogun 2?

EDIT: I think I could play all the TOTAL WAR games without any problems, hardware side of things, in either October or at the latest November.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

Shogun
Medieval
Rome
Medieval 2
Empire
Napoleon
Shogun II

thats it for the Total War Series


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Shogun
> Medieval
> Rome
> Medieval 2
> ...



Are there any good mods for the series? I know there's a The Lord of the Rings mod for Rome and maybe some others which make them more realistic including more turns per year. But I'd rather play the game right from disc with patches first THEN try out the mods.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

theres a better Lords of the Ring mod for Medieval 2 way way better then the rome mod but any mods you want to know about can be found here

http://www.twcenter.net/forums/index.php


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> theres a better Lords of the Ring mod for Medieval 2 way way better then the rome mod but any mods you want to know about can be found here
> 
> http://www.twcenter.net/forums/index.php



Tanks! Damn it's going to be a bit difficult getting into the Silent Hill series. But I'm gonna wait until I get a launch 60GB PS3. Only related since if I'm interested in a game series, I play in release order to see if the games have evolved at all. Especially this one, Splinter Cell and others. Including Civilisation.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2011)

I am resurrecting the thread! LOL

Anyway, is anyone willing to see a replay of the battle I had earlier? I'll send the .replay file through PM.

And no, recording the replay through FRAPS is out of the picture because it would take too damn long to upload, even if I reduce video quality to "average" and size to 720p.

Why? Because I just want to hear some criticisms. I KNEW there were mistakes, but then again there were still a numerical advantage for the enemy so even though I had my whole army in the battle as samurai a lot of them would still die (and I was forced to fight uphill).


----------



## Horrux (Oct 22, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I am resurrecting the thread! LOL
> 
> Anyway, is anyone willing to see a replay of the battle I had earlier? I'll send the .replay file through PM.
> 
> ...



I'm interested actually, but only because I truly suck at RTS and want to get better...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2011)

lol why restrict to PM. I'm attaching it. Just copy it to "C:\Users\Your User Name\AppData\Roaming\The Creative Assembly\Shogun2\replays"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 23, 2011)

i should post some epic replays of my Legendary Difficulty Campaign, the AI ashigaru armies can rout full samurai player armies its crazy lol but i cant since the rig is down.


----------



## bucketface (Nov 1, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Why? Because I just want to hear some criticisms. I KNEW there were mistakes, but then again there were still a numerical advantage for the enemy so even though I had my whole army in the battle as samurai a lot of them would still die (and I was forced to fight uphill).



really the main problem that you had was leaving parts of your army out of the battle for too long. on the left and right wings u had 3 groups of samurai on each side that went unused for most of the battle. Also put your soldiers in guard mode to prevent them running all over the map after routing some enemies. 1 bow samurai and 2 katana samurai went chasing after some routing forces on your left wing. 
anyway i think you did ok, i can't say i'd have done better.

View attachment 44180 Edit* (file is replay, must be put into replay folder of shogun 2)
here's a battle i had against my brother in a multiplayer campaign. I ended up getting over run by the Takeda & Date. It was on legendary difficulty, i just couldn't keep up with the pace that they were bringing almost full stack armies to the field. i think it was 1 every 2 or 3 turns. i did manage to put down about 5 of their armiees though. feel free to pick it apart, give pointers etc. Btw i was the Uesugi.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2011)

bucketface said:


> really the main problem that you had was leaving parts of your army out of the battle for too long. on the left and right wings u had 3 groups of samurai on each side that went unused for most of the battle. Also put your soldiers in guard mode to prevent them running all over the map after routing some enemies. 1 bow samurai and 2 katana samurai went chasing after some routing forces on your left wing.
> anyway i think you did ok, i can't say i'd have done better.



Can't really do much about those "wing" forces however because I had the game speed too high, so the developments in the middle are passing by fast. 


Actually I had to improvise there, my initial strategy actually failed. I failed in baiting the enemy outside of the high ground and into the plain. So instead of my side forces getting "first blood" (wherein they would come down from the sides while the enemy is arriving in the plains) the first confrontation ended up being with my main force, UPHILL, and the side forces ended up "support."


And it's in Realm Divide now. Based on what I can see, it would eventually end up as Shimazu v. Takeda (and everyone in the middle would be gobbled up by either of us lol). Takeda is my biggest adversary, territory and forces-wise.


----------



## bucketface (Nov 1, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Can't really do much about those "wing" forces however because I had the game speed too high, so the developments in the middle are passing by fast.



why would you do that   i always make sure that when i've engaged the enemy i'm at 1x speed. 2x, 3x, is ok for positioning but for battle.. way too fast for me  .



entropy13 said:


> Actually I had to improvise there, my initial strategy actually failed. I failed in baiting the enemy outside of the high ground and into the plain. So instead of my side forces getting "first blood" (wherein they would come down from the sides while the enemy is arriving in the plains) the first confrontation ended up being with my main force, UPHILL, and the side forces ended up "support."



yeah i thought that was what you were doing. btw was that an AI you were against. if it was it played really well.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2011)

bucketface said:


> yeah i thought that was what you were doing. btw was that an AI you were against. if it was it played really well.



Yes, it was AI.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Nov 1, 2011)

finally captured kyoto and made shogun, had 10 naganita or howerver you spell it samuri w/ +4 armor(suckers are damn near immortal), 4 bow warrior monks, my general, and the rest bow samurai.
Up until realm divide used mainly spear aiugashi to great success till i got my naganita's in prep for assaulting kyoto.
Still gotta finish the game, captur 4 more territories in 3 years.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2011)

The bulk of my armies are katana samurai because of the clan bonus (Shimazu) although I'm building up some naginata now in preparation for the incoming attacks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

depends on clan

but typically

i use ashigaru forces to bolster most regions and have 2 main armies once ive built up a good infastructure

as the Date
2x Date Bullet Proof samurai, ( yari samurai with far better armor )

3x Naginata Samurai

5x No Dachi Samura with max Armor upgrade puts them at 7 armor same as katana samurai but there charge bonus is insane at 32 add in veteran status over time, and well there nearly unbeatable,

5x Bow Warrior Monks extended range and best overall stats along with the ability to deploy barriers when defending,

2x Katana Cavalry

2x Yari Cavalry

1x General

ill post up a gameplay replay a bit later.

Shimazu

7x Katana Samurai
3x Naginata samurai
5x Bow Warrior Monks
2x Yari cavalry
2x katana cavalry
1x General

Oda

4x Oda Long yari ashigaru (extremely long pike ashigaru has longer reach then typical ashigaru units no unit in the game can break past them when pushing into there yari wall head on
2x Naginata Samurai 
4x Katana Samurai
5x Bow Warrior Monks
2x yari cavalry
2x katana cavalry
1x General


those are the factions I play most, but since the ALL FACTIONS PLAYABLE MOD was released i play mostly as the Mogami Clan *near Date* or as the Otomo Clan * near Shimazu*

Attached a replay using the Date vs the Oda faction, Very Hard Difficulty, armies are evenly matched in terms of experience I used the terrain to my advantage, I dont care if I lose units in a fight, I work with armies that have key units i keep alive aka backbone and then units i feel are easily replacable.


----------

